# lmsensors and Asus P5GD1 Pro [SOLVED]

## noup

Hi.

I can't seem to get lm-sensors detect my motherboard's sensors and use them. I have an Asus P5GD1 Pro, and i don't really know how to search for the correct sensors on the lm_sensors web page.

Also, since this is a new motherboard, shouldn't ACPI detect the cpu temperature, for instance? I've seen people using ACPI to get values like these.

Any tip on where to start solving this would be great.  :Smile: 

----------

## Scratalacha

Im using a P4C800 Deluxe and I could not get my sensors to work with ACPI alone. I had to follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors and of course do some research for what type of module to use from the kernel.

----------

## noup

 *Scratalacha wrote:*   

> Im using a P4C800 Deluxe and I could not get my sensors to work with ACPI alone. I had to follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors and of course do some research for what type of module to use from the kernel.

 

Besides searching on the web, do you know where exactly i can find the bus and sensor chip information (manual, or directly written on the motherboard? I seem to find various information on motherboards like yours, but none about mine. Also, what drivers are you using (just to get an idea)?

----------

## Scratalacha

Well, it may not be the most elegant solution, but you can enable all of the chips as modules and then let sensors-detect do its magic. It should work that way, then you can go back and remove all of the other chips

----------

## noup

Yep that's what i had in mind, but i have had some strange things happening in the past in which, for example: if i enabled all modules, the one that was compatible with my mobo wouldn't be detected. if i enabled only *some* of them, then it would appear.. but this was with my old motherboard...

i loaded all the i2c modules up and got this (i'll only list the sucesses):

```

Probing for `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `to-be-written')

Probing for `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651'... Success!

    (confidence 4, driver `max6650')

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Success!

    (confidence 2, driver `lm92')

Probing for `SMBus 2.0 ARP-Capable Device'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `smbus-arp')

Probing for `Philips Semiconductors PCA9540'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `pca9540')

Probing for `Smart Battery'... Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `smartbatt')

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM84'... Success!

    (confidence 3, driver `adm1021')

```

However, the only one that gives good results is eeprom, and it obviously only shows my RAM.

Another thing, the MAX6650 is shown but it doesn't seem to exist. Put in other words, it doesn't get compiled when i compile my kernel.

I also get lots of

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Client at address 0x20 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!
> 
> 

 

messages, what are these?

In the end, it shows that these modules should be loaded:

```

Driver `max6650' (should be inserted):

Driver `lm92' (should be inserted):

Driver `smbus-arp' (should be inserted):

Driver `pca9540' (should be inserted):

Driver `adm1021' (should be inserted):

```

but the MAX6650 and PCA9540 ones simply don't exist... weird.

----------

## noup

i know my last post's size is a bit discouraging for anyone, but i would really appreciate some help on this.  :Confused: 

----------

## Scratalacha

From looking at the HW info, im pretty sure that the Phillips based modules are the way to go.

----------

## noup

 *Scratalacha wrote:*   

> From looking at the HW info, im pretty sure that the Phillips based modules are the way to go.

 

The bad thing is that i can't use them... one doesn't exist and the other one isn't written yet. Guess i'll just have to wait then...  :Wink: 

----------

## ageheim

Hello noup!

I have an Asus P5GD1 Pro mother board as well. The chip your'e searching for is "Winbond W83627EHF" (and perhaps 

"Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF"). Those are to be found in "Device Drivers" -->  "Hardware Montoring Support" in kernel 2.6.13 and above, I think.

I have a question to you, by the way:

Did you successfully managed to get the digital sound out (coax) to work, if you have, please post the solution in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-460328-highlight-spdif.html

Thanks, and take care out there!

/A

----------

## noup

 *ageheim wrote:*   

> Hello noup!
> 
> I have an Asus P5GD1 Pro mother board as well. The chip your'e searching for is "Winbond W83627EHF" (and perhaps 
> 
> "Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF"). Those are to be found in "Device Drivers" -->  "Hardware Montoring Support" in kernel 2.6.13 and above, I think.
> ...

 

Hi ageheim,

I've started to use that driver as well, since the time it was first released. Good thing you updated this, i had forgotten this thread already.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a question to you, by the way:
> 
> Did you successfully managed to get the digital sound out (coax) to work, if you have, please post the solution in this thread:
> ...

 

Unfortunately, i can't help you on this since i don't use the internal sound chip (i use a pci card).

----------

## ageheim

ok, thanks for your reply anyway   :Smile: 

Perhaps you should set this thread as [Solved], if anyone else still have your former problem?

Cheers!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noup

 *ageheim wrote:*   

> ok, thanks for your reply anyway  
> 
> Perhaps you should set this thread as [Solved], if anyone else still have your former problem?
> 
> Cheers! 

 

Didn't notice that, too. Thanks for noting. And cheers.  :Very Happy: 

----------

